# Ariens ST824 (Model no:932304) needs a new wheel.



## paeltz (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi all,
I have an old Ariens ST824 (Model no:932304). I managed to brake the rim when trying to insert a tube.
I’m not able to get a replacement rim here in Norway.
I’ve found an old ST724 (Model no: 932022) for sale and thinking of buying that.
Current wheel size is 4.10-6. The ST724 probably got 4.10-4.
My question, will this work?

Best regards
Jørn


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The "6" , if it is the last number, is usually the rim diameter. Thus the 4 will make for a bit smaller tire overall. 



"brake the rim" ? ... you mean bend it beyond repair? many of those are tubeless rims and much easier to properly seat it with proper stem, and proper lube and a run of bead sealant after tire is on rim. much easier and no damage with the small tire changer, but the average homeowner is not going to have all that, so it is easier for them to take it to a tire place for mounting. I only put tubes in my split rim wheels.


It is more important that the rim is the correct one for your machine, and if coming with tires, that the overall tire height when its filled is somewhere in the ball park of whats on it, and not much wider than the bucket width.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Sounds like a plastic rim but it shouldn't be. Put up pictures


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Malisha,


 .... All my blowers are older, and of good quality.


I did not even think that they put plastic rims on snowblowers? I would think that would be ridiculous, but hey, you never know.


----------



## paeltz (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for the replies!
I have inherited this snowblower a few years ago. Not sure if it is the original wheels, but believe so. 
They have been leaking so finally I decided to insert tubes. That’s when I managed to break one of them….
If the 4 inch rims fit, is it possible to get a tire that makes the whole wheel approx. the same hight?
Will try to post some pics.

Jørn


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

What a shame, plastic rims ... go figure.


Too bad you broke it, as here in the States, we have something called Slime. Its a green slim you put in the tire, after removing the valve stem, and seals leaks in equipment tires ... a little late for that now.


Yes, there are all kinds of tires out there, as well as different size rims,.....


As I mentioned, you want to make sure any new rim is the right axle diameter and the hole for your bolt, or at least enough length you can drill one.


Your SnowHog tires look fine, just reuse them on a new rim.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I would Ditch the Plastic wheels, and look for a pair of substitute wheels/tires that would fit. Just need Something with a 3/4 axle, and drill axle holes to Match the Wheels.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a 724 Ariens with plastic rims also cracked tucked away to deal with another time but will be watching this thread to see what will fit.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This topic was discussed 4 years ago on this forum:



https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/72194-airens-st724-new-rims.html


Just a footnote to add, either you can get the split rims for the 3/4 axle , or as in my case, I used the split rims using the existing Ariens axle hub. You can always find or purchase a separate hub.


I have since purchased a small tire changer for these small rims, and just remount new tires onto freshly cleaned and painted existing rims: ( I also just ordered some stubby stems, as well as some 90 degree (actually more like 45 degree). Just make sure if your doing it yourself, your using a good lube for mounting, and after tire is on, I use a bead seal as well when pulling the stem in as well as the tire bead before filling with air as insurance.


I only use a tube on the split rims.


----------



## paeltz (Oct 11, 2019)

@Jackmels, i’ve found some rims that might be customised a bit to fit. Axle diameter is 20mm, not able to find out if it is true or actually 3/4. I will perhaps need to cut of some of the length of the hub and drill a new hole for the bolt. I don’t have any special tools, so I fear I will mess things up…..Not drill hole perfectly in centre and/or make not make a straight cut… 

Thanks @oneacer, for your input.

Are the axle on my Ariens long enough so that I can mount wheels with pin? Perhaps easier for me to locate such rims here in Norway. I will still have to drill new holes perfectly centred….


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@paeltz,


You could always get rims with a key-way, and just die grind a slot for the key in the axle ... I have done that on one of my machines.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I would check out snowblower wheels over on Ebay.


----------



## paeltz (Oct 11, 2019)

I managed to get a new metal rim for a decent prize. Mounted and ready for the winter.
Anyways, thanks for all your input.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Great, glad you got it resolved .. pretty straight forward.


----------

